# Viele Gratis-Apps fürs iPhone petzen die Geräte-ID an ihre Hersteller



## Newsfeed (2 Oktober 2010)

Eine Studie nahm 57 Gratis-Anwendungen für Apples Smartphone unter die Lupe. Ergebnis: 86 Prozent der Apps schicken die eindeutige Geräte-ID des iPhone oder verschlüsselte Daten an Server des Anwendungsherstellers.

Weiterlesen...


----------

